# Do nubians have wattles?



## Our7Wonders (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm just curious.  I don't think I've noticed wattles on any nubs before.  Granted I'm rather new to the whole goat scene.  My hubby called to tell me my new little guy has wattles and, while I don't mind at all, just want to make sure that I've got the right breed of goat coming.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't seen one with wattles...but that doesn't mean anything.   Hope no wires got crossed!  Regardless, you'll be able to get your does bred and have some marketable offspring - dairy crosses are just as good at milking   Flights of Fancy has this Nubian/Alpine doe who is so milky she had a precocious udder


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

It could be a Nubian X... I google image searched for Nubian with wattles and the only things that came up relevant were crosses.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes there are a couple lines of Nubains where wattles showed up.... 

Alot of breeders clip them off on new borns, so you dont see them often, but there out there.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

mossyStone said:
			
		

> Yes there are a couple lines of Nubains where wattles showed up....
> 
> Alot of breeders clip them off on new borns, so you dont see them often, but there out there.


Oh!  How horrible!   For the record, I think wattles are a very pretty adornament!


----------

